# thrashing bed test



## 1031fan

hi all - im sorry i havent been active in a while - i missed getting my 20$ prop in the challenge and was quite dissapointed in myself because i really liked my design - i voted and checked all the entries - great job everyone!

anyway - here is what has been eating away at my time - im a college sophmore and i got an undergrad grant to do this project - so basically i got to use the schools money - get to keep the prop - and get college creds for it - so although i wished i woulda got to do the challenge - this was a priority - i presented it the other day - it had a sheet over it so none of the body one here was seen - i will take another video at some point with all the trimmings....

six cylinders - six valves - one Brminibrick8 from gilderfluke -

i also should note that P8balls and Brckee1 from methodzofmadness.org were a huge help both on and off the forum - hats off to you guys -

i will try to answer any questions if you guys have some - this was my first commercial parts prop - ive been using hacks for a while now - so this was definitely a new experience - hope you like it - 




riley


----------



## bourno

I have been following your progress somewhat. Looks NICE !!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I've followed this thread on MoM...very nice job, man. Excellent movement.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Okay...curiosity question...How much moola it cost for the project?


----------



## 1031fan

cost??? haha - wellllll lets just say it couldn't have been in the 20 $ prop challenge - haha - - but in all seriosuness...it probably cost about 900 - thants including the minibrick and an sd 10 audio playback thats not installed yet - i will say though - that i could have cut some corners here and there - getting this project down into the 600-700 range - but the school grant was for 900 so i figured id use it - i know i know - thats still pretty pricy - but for a six movement prop with a minibrick and top quality audio recorder, you wont find a prop anywhere close to that price for sale - it was definitely a learning experience - and it got me hooked on these multi movement props - so versatile - riley


----------



## ScareFX

That's a great prop 1031fan. Terrific job.


----------



## Richie

That is a great pneumatic. I wish I had incorporated all those pneumatics into my Frankenstein. Great job!


----------



## slimy

Good looking prop. 

Now figure out a twenty dollar hack. Okay?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are each of the movements able to be isolated? Is that the furthest he is able to sit up?

Awesome job, man! You are doing what I want to do at some point in my hobby!


----------



## 1031fan

thanks all! - yes - each movement can be isolated - and programmed in any way that you choose - actually the program that i was using for the presentation was a bit different - i liked it better - more natuarl - right now, yes - that is the furthest he can sit up - the thing was - my professor didn't want it to look like the typical halloween prop where he springs up - but i can adjust the cylinder - reweld it- and it should sit up some more - but i kinda think i like it just as is - that way i can put some chains all over him and it will look like they are keeping him down - there are 2 channels left on the minibrick - im gonna use them for lights - will be pretty realistic in a dark room with flickering lights - possibly an overhead hallogen tube - well see - riley


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would you please describe your minibrick some more?


----------



## 1031fan

http://www.gilderfluke.com/index.ph..._id=18&zenid=fcc40af21586a1d0c139063d52681f70

theres the actual piece i used - it can be programmed over the computer - or with little buttons on the front - i preffered them - because although the computer program is cool - the cylinders dont do EXACTLY what you tell them to - cause the time it takes the air pressure to travel ect - if you really want to do something detailed - this thing is pretty sweet - Brckee1 was the one who directed me it to - ask away if you got other questions - riley


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks Riley. LOL SOmeday I'll understand much of that stuff. I'll have to start a lot simpler first though.


----------



## 1031fan

thats what i though to myself though too - as long as your willing to give it a shot - im sure you could do it - now i have been doing hacked pneumatics for a while - but thats it - just real simple door closers - gravity reset - and i turned this one out in about 2 months - if you have the time and resources - i think it would be a good learning experience - even 3 cylinders would rock - riley


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well, door closers is a start... how much of a reserve tank did you have to have for this prop? How long can it go without a refill from the compressor?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

that ROCKED!!!
.
super impressive!
great job!!!
.


----------



## Northern Touch

WoW!!!!!that thing in freaking wicked I wish I had the budget and know how too build somthing like that it is truly wicked....great job I should go back on M.O.M to see your work I stoped going on because there wasn't that many people on but now after seeing your job I think I will rejoin the fourm to see what else I've been missing...


----------



## 1031fan

thanks guys! it def was a challenging but very rewarding project - you should def frequent MOM - its a little slow now - but im sure it will pick up - thanks again - riley


----------



## TwistedDementia

Man... somehow I missed this post with the video. Great work 1031! We need to talk, just so happen's I 've been building this same type of prop on and off for a year on a hospital bed. Involves a blood squirter and similar thrashing! You gave me some excellent ideas from you design and I wanted to give you your due 'props'! Mine won't be done for this halloween but I will definatly keep you posted! We'll talk! Again... great job!


----------



## 1031fan

hey man - glad you liked it - if you have any questions/concerns just let me know - i will be more than willing to try and help or show you some pics of what my framing looked like ect ect - how many cylinders are you thinking? the blood squirt would be a great effect - i used an sd-10 audio repeater with stereo capabilities on this and mixed a pretty bad ass custom track using audacity and it really made it come alive - as well as helped cover up a lot of the exhaust from the solenoids - it was a pretty penny though - prolly around 1000 when all was said and done - luckily i got a grant from my school to do the project - and i get to keep it - so it all worked out nicel for me

SI - sorry i didn't respond to your last post on this thread - as far as cycle time for the compressor - well i had this programmed for a 2 minute "show" for my grant presentation - which is wayyy longer than i willl have it in my haunt - but at about 2 minutes, it cycled the 33 gallon compressor about every 4 times i ran it - with an added reservoir tank close by it would reduce it obviously - but for my haunt it will prolly only run like 10 seconds or something - its best run at about 95-100 psi - the 2 inch bore cylinder that lifts and slams his waiste is really a work horse - this body weighs almost the same as a real body and these cylinders thrash him around like hes a rag doll

feel free to ask any other questions - im working on the room for this guy to be in right now - so hopefully i wont get sidetracked with another room and can get a new vid up - or at least a teaser vid so you guys can see it finished

riley


----------



## skeletonowl

looking forward to that new vid, great job! I'm sure you'll get some good scares.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you planing to run your exaust to a muffler in a remote location? It make's a world of difference. Also, I box and insulate the valve manifold to keep the click's to a minimum.


----------



## 1031fan

well - i did have the exhaust hooked up to a tube that took it to a remote location - but when i hooked up the sound - and had some people look at it, i forgot to hook up the exhaust pipe - i realized it halfway through, but everyone said they really liked the sounds it was making and the clicking - said it sounded like part of the medical bed or something - so i dont know - i have an exhaust system and muffler - just dont know if i am going to use it or not - the insulated box is a good idea for the clicking - i will use that in the future for props that i want completely silent - got any progress pics?

riley


----------



## TwistedDementia

I haven't worked on anything lately because I been shooting a promo comercial for BodyBag Ent for the midwesthauntconvention. After the convention I'm getting back to working on my props so I'll get some pics!


----------



## Lakeside Haunt

Are its movements random or preprogrammed cause it would be awesome if they were random.


----------



## 1031fan

well thats sort of a loaded question - and to answer it -- its both - - the entire sequence is programmed using gilderflukes minibrick 8 - but the movements in the program are programed by me to be random - there isn't any combination of movements that are the same throughout, so although it is on a set program, it looks convincingly to the viewer that it is random - no repetitive movements such as a cam or something similar - - - and the cool part is - i can reprogram it for whatever length of show i want - the program that this video was done with was very long and drawn out - i used this for my presentation of it so that each of the movements were isolated at some point to show the range of motion - the program i make for the haunt this year will be much more violent and wont be nearly as long - maybe 20 seconds or so max - possibly start out a bit slow then be practically jumping off the bed by the time they leave

riley


----------



## Eric Striffler

Awesome as hell!
I commented on YouTUbe (twice, see comment haha).
I'm EricStrifflerVids. ;D


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I want to see your bed vids when you have it ready for your haunt!


----------



## 1031fan

and see them you shall sicki!


----------



## AzKittie74

GREAT JOB!! that would make me jump back haha!


----------



## BobC

*Thrashing Bed Test*

Hey 1031 That that thing is awesome. I would like to start making more professional pneumatic Props like yours. Cause at the end of the day we all want the stuff we see in the pro haunted houses.. I was wondering if there are any learning tools out there that you know of books dvd's that teach beginners like myself how to use and hook up complex pneumatic systems? And also if you could a list of places to buy pneumatic supplies at good prices. Thanks keep up the good work. :jol:


----------

